# snow bird



## Lee W (Jul 19, 2004)

Any results from the Snow Bird trial ??? 
Thank you


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Snowbird trial is this coming weekend so you're going to have to be patient!! :wink: 

Andy


----------



## Lee W (Jul 19, 2004)

*A little early*

Well I was thinking about putting some money on dog 59 and I was hoping there might be a psychic out there to help me out .Thanks


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Ok you dont have to wait any longer....callbacks after the 1st series in the OPEN:

1,2,3,8,9,11,15,16,17,18,22,23,25,28,29,30,31,35,36,37,38,41,42,43,44,
47,48,49,51,52,57,58,59,60,61,62,64,65,69,72,74,75,77,79

44 total
________
Free drupal themes


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Any word on Qual results?


----------



## Rig (Mar 1, 2005)

How is the Derby coming? Has it started yet?

Rig


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Here are the callbacks to the last series in the Open:

2,3,8,11,15,16,17,22,23,36,37,38,41,43,48,51,57,59,61,72,76,79.

22 total



Amateur callbacks to the waterblind

1,5,6,9,19,23,25,26,27,29,31,36,37,41,64,71.

16 total

All I can tell you about the Qual. is that Rick Roberts won, sorry dont know what dog. 

The Derby I think got 2 series done today....sorry I dont have any callbacks.
________
MICHIGAN MARIJUANA DISPENSARY


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Just got a call from Karl Gunzer telling me that my dog
High Tech CPU (Chip) got second in the Qual! I'm guessing that he was run by Karl's assistant Rob Erhardt but not sure (sorry I don't have any other info, I was out and he left a message). I have a call in to him and will post any other info that I get. YAHOO


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Congratulations!!  

Andy


----------



## Smackwater (Apr 5, 2004)

Q Results

1st # 9 Warrior - R Roberts
2nd # 31 Chip - R Erhardt
3rd # 45 Catcher - V Marks
4th # 25 Terp - P Roberts
RJ # 13 Blue - L Troy
Jams
6,19,20,27,37


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Congratulations to all of you! How 'bout that Catcher!


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

*results*

Any word on the Open or Am ?


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

*results*

Any word on the Open or Am ?


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

OPEN RESULTS

1ST - #38 ROZ- O/H MAC DUBOSE
2ND - #79 JETT- H/ BO TAYLOR O/MICHAEL CARR
3RD - #77 WHOA NELLIE- H/KEN NEIL O/KEN NEIL & BRENDA LITTLE
4TH - #3 SCHOONER- H/ FRANK JONES O/ FRANK & RITA JONES

SORRY DON'T HAVE THE RESERVE JAM...MAYBE SOMEOME CAN HELP ME WITH THAT...FOR SOME REASON WE DIDNT WRITE IT DOWN

JAMS 1,61,23,17,16,11,8,2,57

AMATEUR RESULTS

1ST - #31 ROZ- O/H MAC DUBOSE......DOUBLE HEADER...WOW!! CONGRATS!!
2ND - #23 BEAU - O/H JUDY RASMUSON ...QUAL. FOR AMT. NATL...CONGRATS!

3RD - #36 DYNA- O/H MAC DUBOSE

4TH - #25 PIXIE - H/ BEV BURNS O/ BEV & JERRY BURNS

RJ - #41 MOLLY- H/KEN NEIL O/KEN NEIL & BRENDA LITTLE

JAM #1 CUTTER O/H JEFF TALLEY
________
Ford svt contour picture


----------



## D Osborn (Jul 19, 2004)

Brenda thanks so much!!!!!
GOOOO Pixie!!

Congrats to everyone!


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Congratulations on Nellie's placement. Glad to see Mollie is moving up.

Russ & Florence


----------



## Ragin Storm Retrievers (Jan 9, 2006)

*Snowbird RC*

Any derby results?


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!  ... TO #23 FC AFC Emerain Beau Geste FDHF ..Amateur 2nd!! ...... "Beau" and Judy Rasmuson!!

Qualified for National Amateur!!!  

...and Open JAM  ....and...

#17 Golden Retriever, Topbrass Band on the Run, and Judy...Open JAM!! ... 
and....  

..Congratulations to #25 Little Bit of Gold Dust and Bev Burns 4th in the Amateur!!! 

Awesome!!!


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Wow, that was fast! Full results are already on Entry Express. Congratulations to all.

Janet


----------

